# Changing LED Lights



## edwin (May 24, 2012)

Hello, I have always found these kinds of forums interesting and helpful. I hope someone can answer my question.

I am an architect in Japan. We are doing a fit out for a European retailer and they have requested we use their brand as much as possible. Invariably this means things like lights etc. My question revolves around the use of LED lights. We have been in contact with the company that makes the lights for the this retailer. They are specified for the European market. In Japan we run on 100-110. We have requested the company replace the drivers for the units. This is not a problem. Their concern is whether or not just changing the driver will work. I understand lights a little since I was a contractor before getting my architecture degree but LEDs I am not so sure about. 

Can an LED light that is manufactured for Europe be altered by just changing the driver? Will this affect the safety of the light quality?

Thanks for taking the time and I hope someone can answer this question.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

edwin said:


> Hello, I have always found these kinds of forums interesting and helpful. I hope someone can answer my question.
> 
> I am an architect in Japan. We are doing a fit out for a European retailer and they have requested we use their brand as much as possible. Invariably this means things like lights etc. My question revolves around the use of LED lights. We have been in contact with the company that makes the lights for the this retailer. They are specified for the European market. In Japan we run on 100-110. We have requested the company replace the drivers for the units. This is not a problem. Their concern is whether or not just changing the driver will work. I understand lights a little since I was a contractor before getting my architecture degree but LEDs I am not so sure about.
> 
> ...


The manufacture should be able make the fixtures run on any voltage.

We have led flash lights that put out 250 lumen's in 3 AAA battery's so they should be able produce the product you are looking for.

Welcome to the forum.....:thumbup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

AS you know, not all drivers are equal, the better ones have better surge protection built in.

Changing a constant voltage driver, with a constant current one, would kinda suck. So. yes, by changing the driver only, you could damage the LED's if you don't know what they are. 

I would imagine whoever the driver manufacturer is, would have a solution for this voltage input dilema.

If not, you might need to cross reference it to a similar unit.


----------



## edwin (May 24, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for the reply. Actually the manufacturer is going to do the driver change. 



Dnkldorf said:


> AS you know, not all drivers are equal, the better ones have better surge protection built in.
> 
> Changing a constant voltage driver, with a constant current one, would kinda suck. So. yes, by changing the driver only, you could damage the LED's if you don't know what they are.
> 
> ...


----------



## edwin (May 24, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks. Actually the manufacturer is going to do the change, so I figure they know what they are doing. I was pretty sure that this could be done since it is only a matter of controlling the input voltage.




HARRY304E said:


> The manufacture should be able make the fixtures run on any voltage.
> 
> We have led flash lights that put out 250 lumen's in 3 AAA battery's so they should be able produce the product you are looking for.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.....:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

edwin said:


> thanks. Actually the manufacturer is going to do the change, so I figure they know what they are doing. I was pretty sure that this could be done since it is only a matter of controlling the input voltage.


Yes I just don't see why it would not be possible.:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm confused, why is this a question?

To power LED lighting from an AC source, you need two systems combined, a rectifier, to convert the AC to DC, an a regulator, which provies either constant current or constant voltage. The "driver" provides these systems.

With appropriate design, you can out put any voltage or current from any source voltage or current, provided the source is capable of providing the power demanded.

If the driver is designed to work with Japan's 100V system, and it's appropriate to the lights, then it'll work. No question.

Now, if the question is will specific lighting "X" and specific driver "Y" work with the japanese power grid, then that's a question the equipment manufacturer should be able to answer.... if they say it'll work, it'll work. 

Also, keep a copy of the documentation where they said it'll work.


----------

